# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Zwanger

## Lauraa

Hallo, 

Ik had t laatst met mn vriendje gedaan.
Helaas was t condoom gescheurt.
Toen heb ik een morning afterpil gehaald maar niet binnen 24uur, 
ik had hem na 36 uur ongeveer genomen. 
Ik was niet ongesteld geworden op vakantie wat ik wel moest worden, toen ik thuis was heb ik met een vriendin een test gehaald en ik bleek zwanger te zijn. Dat was eergisteren! Daarna ging alles heel snel!
Mijn vriend is gekomen en we hebben het samen tegen mijn ouders verteld, die namen het heel goed op maar schrokken wel heel erg!
Vandaag ben ik naar de dokter geweest en donderdag moet ik naar de abortuskliniek.

Het enigste wat ik jullie wil meegeven is:
Neem de morningafterpil optijd! En let dan nog goed op dat je ongesteld wordt! Anders kunnen er dus dingen komen wat ik ook heb meegemaakt en dat is niet prettig!

Groetjes, Laura

----------


## Déylanna

Hoi hoi,

Ik vind het heel goed van je dat je jou verhaal hier neerzet zodat ook andere meiden kunnen lezen hoe voorzichtig ze moeten zijn, (als ze nog geen kind willen) en dat een morning afterpil niet altijd even goed werkt.
Sta je zelf ook achter een abortus???

liefs
Déylanna

----------


## chicka1958

Hoi Laura, Deylannna is mij net voor met dezelfde gedachten. Ik ook wil je mijn complimenten geven voor je verhaal, dat je de mensen erop attent wilt maken dat je als je nog geen kinderen wilt niet voorzichtig genoeg kunt zijn. Knap van je Laura, ik dank je daarvoor, met een lieve groet Chicka

----------


## Miesjee_1990

Lieve Laura, wil je heel even naar mij verhaal luisteren want ik maak me ernstige zorgen.
ik heb woensdag een feest gehad, heb heel veel door elkaar lopen drinken waardoor ik woensdag ochtend gekotst heb.
door kotsen gaat de werking van de pil achteruit en savonds heb ik sex gehad met mijn vriend.
Hij kwam in mij klaar:$
Ook was de pil van donderdagochtend de laatste voor mijn 7e daagse stopperiode.
ik heb nu vier dagen de pil niet geslikt ivm de stopperiode maar ben nog steeds niet ongesteld geworden:O!
Mijn vragen aan jou, hopelijk kan je ze beantwoorden.
kan ik zwanger zijn?
wat moet ik doen?
hoelang moet ik nog wachten?
ik durf geen test te kopen, hoe kan ik mezelf overtuigen en het lef geven om het toch te doen?
zijn je ouders boos op je?
doen ze nu anders tegen je?
was je niet bang om het aan je ouders te vertellen?
vind je het geen eng idee dat je straks een abortus hebt laten plegen?
ik hoop dat je mijn vragen kan beantwoorden.
Groetjes michelle.

----------


## Lauraa

> Hoi hoi,
> 
> Ik vind het heel goed van je dat je jou verhaal hier neerzet zodat ook andere meiden kunnen lezen hoe voorzichtig ze moeten zijn, (als ze nog geen kind willen) en dat een morning afterpil niet altijd even goed werkt.
> Sta je zelf ook achter een abortus???
> 
> liefs
> Déylanna


Ik vind het zelf wel goed dat er abortus kan gedaan worden. 
Ik bedoel ik ben zelf nog maar 16, wat moet je dan met een kind je kunt nog niet eens helemaal voor jezelf zorgen.
Ik vind het fijn dat ik het nu gedaan heb, en als je het al in een hele vroege week doet dan leeft er eigenlijk nog niks.

Groetjes laura

----------


## Lauraa

> Lieve Laura, wil je heel even naar mij verhaal luisteren want ik maak me ernstige zorgen.
> ik heb woensdag een feest gehad, heb heel veel door elkaar lopen drinken waardoor ik woensdag ochtend gekotst heb.
> door kotsen gaat de werking van de pil achteruit en savonds heb ik sex gehad met mijn vriend.
> Hij kwam in mij klaar:$
> Ook was de pil van donderdagochtend de laatste voor mijn 7e daagse stopperiode.
> ik heb nu vier dagen de pil niet geslikt ivm de stopperiode maar ben nog steeds niet ongesteld geworden:O!
> Mijn vragen aan jou, hopelijk kan je ze beantwoorden.
> kan ik zwanger zijn?
> wat moet ik doen?
> ...



Hai Michelle, ben je al ongesteld geworden?
Of heb je al een test gedaan?

Nu antwoord op jou vragen:
Je kunt zwanger zijn, maar om dat zeker te weten moet je eerst een test gebruiken. Weet 1 van je vriendinnen het? Als dat zo is moet je net doen of het een kado is voor een vriendin, voor de gein en een beetje toneelspelen. Zo heb ik het ook gedaan.
Als er nu nog steeds niets is gebeurt zou ik gelijk nog een test kopen.
Mijn ouders waren eerst wel boos, nja boos heel verbaast dat het mij overkomen was. Ik was eerst heel bang om het tegen mijn ouders te zeggen. Samen met mijn vriend hebben we t gezegd. Mijn ouders hebben me heel erg gesteund die tijd.
Ik heb nu een week geleden een abortus laten plegen, ik vond het zelf niet zeer pijnlijk. Toch ben ik er blij om dat ik het heb gedaan. Ik bedoel ik ben pas 16 en wat moet ik dan met een baby? Mijn ouders werken dus die kunnen het niet opvoeden en ik begin net met een nieuwe opleiding & ik heb nog leerplicht. Maar als je zo vroeg een abortus laat doen, dan leeft er nog helemaal niks. Het zijn alleen een paar zaadjes verder is het nog helemaal niks.

Ik hoop dat je hier iets aan hebt. 

En laat me weten wat er bij jou allemaal is gebeurt, als je nog niet ongesteld ben geworden.

----------

